# Fun dog show, Bedfordshire.



## linsp (Sep 15, 2014)

Fun dog show. Saturday 18th April.
The Country Store, Potton Road, Biggleswade, Beds. SG18 0ER.

Entries from 10am
Pedigree classes 11am 
Novelty classes 12noon

Proceeds to Little Angels Staffie Rescue and Albery Dog Rescue.

Classes £1

8 pedigree classes and 17 novelty classes.

Also scurry, fastest recall etc.
For more details see Sit and Stay Shows


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope to pop along again. Really enjoyed it last time


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

We hope to be there as well, will probably bring the dopey Springer for the fun classes and the elegant Irish Setter for the pedigree classes! We were at a fun show there last year and had a very enjoyable time.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I went last year. I dont think I'll be able too this time as have a bit of a busy April.


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

Ooh, we might pop down to this if it doesn't clash with anything!


----------

